# The Six Words Of Wisdom



## Guest (Oct 25, 2001)

Wow I finally got to post this. I'd been trying to post all day but kept getting the page too big with the yellow scroll down arrow.This is really inspiring. www.flowgo.com/page.cfm?l=6693


----------

